# Any one know any info on columbian pumpkin patch tarantulas?



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

as it says in the title really we have just got one into the shop, and finding info on them is near imposible
the place it was from was very helpfull but didnt know much either

all we know is it was discovered last year (in the US) or it was sent here from the US last year, they grow very large and keep their amazing pattern

so if any one has any info on them i would be extremely greatfull :no1:

this one is only a baby and seems to like to burrow but apparently isnt a borrowing species, but is being kept like the others


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I got one, she's a beaut to 

Has made a fair amount of webbing and hasnt burrowed at all, very active to, good feeder, oh did i say she was a beaut? cause she is. Thats about all i know, though from my research i read that they dont get very big...


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

DannyB said:


> I got one, she's a beaut to
> 
> Has made a fair amount of webbing and hasnt burrowed at all, very active to, good feeder, oh did i say she was a beaut? cause she is. Thats about all i know, though from my research i read that they dont get very big...


I know they are gorgeous arent they, im not really into spiders but i really like this one, which is also why i wanted some more info on them plus dont really know what to tell customers when they ask, well a friend of mine that knows alot about bugs and spiders did say they shouldnt get big but they place its from said i would now im confused lol

how big/old is yours?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

cjsnakes said:


> I know they are gorgeous arent they, im not really into spiders but i really like this one, which is also why i wanted some more info on them plus dont really know what to tell customers when they ask, well a friend of mine that knows alot about bugs and spiders did say they shouldnt get big but they place its from said i would now im confused lol
> 
> how big/old is yours?


Why sell it?? Keep it lol

I got mine from the spider shop as a juvi, its around 3cm, no idea of age though. I found the odd thing about them on google, i also discovered that it has a relative/dark colour form, Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Galerie which i also now want lol


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Why sell it?? Keep it lol
> 
> I got mine from the spider shop as a juvi, its around 3cm, no idea of age though. I found the odd thing about them on google, i also discovered that it has a relative/dark colour form, Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Galerie which i also now want lol


im confused it looks the same lool might just be me
we have a very nice large/evil. earth tiger in hes a beauty

yeah they are supposed to be really rare but i dont think the OH would be too impressed if i came home with a spider haha im in to my snakes too much although do have a scorpion lool, is there any web sites you have seen that might be able to help cuz i really cant find any info at all on them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dont poke them lmao.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone know what this is was on deadly 60


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> anyone know what this is was on deadly 60
> 
> image


_Hapalopus butantan_ I would have thought very nice spider.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Dont poke them lmao.


lol dont worry i didnt acctually poke....so tiny if i did id squish it lol



Theevilreddevil said:


> anyone know what this is was on deadly 60
> 
> image


hehe i love deadly 60 that is one beautiful spider


----------



## MrDan (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd like to take the opportunity to bump this thread - I've got a Pumpkin Patch sling which was simply too good looking to pass up, but there is next to no info online about husbandry to these little critters. As far as I can tell, they don't grow very big, and they are arboreal. Both of these bits of info may be bore-locks.

What are people's experiences with them?

In particular, what sort of temp/humidity do they like?

My own observations from having this sling are that it is a very good eater (I'm considering naming it 'Belch') and it is also pant wettingly fast when it wants to be, and can keep this sort of speed up for more than just short bursts.

I rehoused mine tonight into a decent arboreal setup, and I'm going to be experiemtning with humidity and temperature over the next few months to see what it responds well to, but would value anyone elses input here so I can get it right quicker!

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ooo i like them they very nice let me no how you get on with this very interested in this


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm no expert on this species but I have owned one for over a year, this is only a guide from my limited knowledge and google searches have discovered.

There are two posable forms Big/Small and two posable colour forms Normal/Dark.
Although I personally do not know about this two possibilities it's something to keep a eye on.
Mine are on dry substrate and I dampen a section ever week or two, I don't use additional heat only room temperature which ranges from 24c-28c and humidity I would suggest around 65%. they are pretty heavy webber's and are slow growers they can make burrows so around 4" of soil is required. I don't like telling anyone to handle a tarantula personally I advocate against it!
They are skittish and fast also carry urticating hairs I would suggest not handling.

Hope this helps


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

MrDan said:


> I'd like to take the opportunity to bump this thread - I've got a Pumpkin Patch sling which was simply too good looking to pass up, but there is next to no info online about husbandry to these little critters. As far as I can tell, they don't grow very big,* and they are arboreal*. Both of these bits of info may be bore-locks.
> 
> What are people's experiences with them?
> 
> ...


It doesn't look arboreal to me, nor have I heard anything about them being arboreals.

The feets are wrong for an arboreal.


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Hedgewitch is right they are not arboreal they are burrowing/terrestrial.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 30, 2009)

Well that would certainly explain why I found it this morning sat looking up at all the wonderful climbing opportunities I'd built into the tank with a puzzled look on its face. Thanks for the info - somewhere along the line I've been given a bum steer!

Right, now to get the skittish little so and so out again... :whistling2:

Cheers,

Dan.


----------

